# Chris Howland ist tot



## tommie3 (2 Dez. 2013)

Die Radiolegende und Fernsehmoderator Chris Howland ist tot. Der 85-Jährige ist in der Nacht zum Samstag in seinem Wohnort Rösrath bei Köln gestorben, teilte der Westdeutsche Rundfunk (WDR) in Köln mit.
Howland war bis zuletzt beim WDR4 als Moderator tätig.
WDR-Intendant Tom Buhrow zum Tod des gebürtigen Londoners: „Der Begriff ,Legende’ wird oft und viel zu häufig benutzt, doch Chris Howland war wirklich eine.
Unzählige Deutsche haben durch ihn in den 1950er-Jahren die neuen Hits aus der internationalen Musikszene kennengelernt, er hat sie zum Lachen und zum Tanzen gebracht. Mit seiner Sendung ,Spielereien mit Schallplatten' hat er WDR-Geschichte geschrieben. Es ist schwer vorstellbar, dass wir fortan auf seinen markanten Akzent, seinen britischen Humor und seine exquisite Musikauswahl verzichten müssen.“
Howlands Karriere begann 1946, als er im besetzten Hamburg einen Sprecher-Job beim Radiosender der Britischen Armee erhielt. Bald hatte er auch eine große Anhängerschaft in der deutschen Bevölkerung. Beim damaligen NWDR bekam er eine eigene Sendung. Aus dieser Anfangszeit stammt auch sein Spitzname Heinrich Pumpernickel.
Den größten Erfolg hatte Howland in den 60er-Jahren – mit der Radioshow „Musik aus Studio B“ und der Fernsehsendung „Vorsicht Kamera“.

Quelle:Bild.de


----------



## redbeard (2 Dez. 2013)

Das stimmt mich grad wesentlich trauriger als die Nachricht mit Paul Walker gestern, auch wenn dessen Tod sicherlich unerwarteter kam...


----------



## weazel32 (2 Dez. 2013)

übrigens herr graf is auch tod....


----------



## vivodus (2 Dez. 2013)

Traurig, wieder einer von den Guten.


----------

